# nord-americà / usamericà



## Joan Vecord

Estic traduint un autor que fa servir en castelllà les paraules "estadounidense" o fins i tot "usamericano" per a referir-se a algú dels EEUU. Evita expressament usar la paraula "norteamericano", perquè els seus escrits són crítics i no vol que mexicans ni canadencs rebin cops. Per tant, l'única opció que veig que em donen els diccionaris ("nord-americà") no em serveix. A l'hora d'adaptar-los, "usamericà" em sona bé, però és veritat que no l'havia sentit mai. En canvi, no sabria com adaptar "estadounidense"... estadunidenc? estatunitenc? millor deixar estar aquesta opció?? Sé de gent que dels habitants dels EEUU en diu "gringos", però tampoc em resulta una paraula fàcil de traduir (si és que es pot traduir!). Què en suggeriu? Gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Gringo_ és una paraula que fan servir els llatinoamericans; em fa tot l'efecte que no hi ha ningú més que dels ciutadans dels EUA en digui _gringos_. 

Pel que fa a la qüestió que planteges... Xungueta, noi! Ja ho pensaré amb detenció (ara estic enfeinada) però potser sí que seria bo deixar _usamericans_, seguint el joc del text original.

A veure què diuen els altres companys


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Estic d´acord amb la Tradu en que "gringo" no serveix, per que ha dit es una paraula que fan servir els mexicans i és una mica despectiva, fins i tot més que "usamericano" ("estadounidense" és perfecte en castellà). Com "usamericano" es una invenció pròpia del autor, em sembla que podries inventar-te tú també una paraula que sigui parecida en català, com ha dit la Tradu.

Altra alternativa podria esser "ciutadans dels Estat Units", però pareix una mica llarga ¿no?

Però, jo no soc nadiu de català, aixì que millor espera a veure que diuen els altres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Hola, Joan, i a tots,

He trobat aquesta discussió de la viquipèdia, en què es plantegen una cosa semblant. Potser et pot interessar. També hi diuen que el Termcat ha proposat "estatunidenc", però he comprovat que només es tracta d'una proposta (no és ni a la neoloteca del mateix Termcat).

D'altra banda, "usamericans", ja que es tracta d'una invenció de l'autor, crec que la podries adaptar perfectament, també, com deien la TPS i l'Antpax.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Però, jo no soc nadiu de català, aixì que millor espera a veure que diuen els altres.


 
Gairebé, Toniet, gairebé: matrícula d'honor, noi 

Joan, segueixo pensant que usamericà és la millor traducció, en aquest cas que t'ocupa


----------



## Tige

La tendència dels habitants dels USA a dir-se "American" s'acaba encomanant i a vegades les alternatives, com heu dit en el cas de "estatunidencs", no són massa bones. Jo a vegades dic "yankees", encara que segons el text no és una paraula del tot correcta, així que m'apunto al "usamericans"; de fet és una paraula que no coneixia però que em servirà a mi també. Salutacions!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per al text del company, penso que sí, que usamericans ja va bé, perquè és fidel a l'original.

_Ianquis_ seria la nostra versió de _gringos_, no? Bona, Tige, no havia pensat en _ianquis_, i mira que ho diem (com també se sent molt _Ianquilàndia_).


----------



## Joan Vecord

Gràcies a tots! Finalment, em quedo amb la proposta al TermCat d' "estatunidencs" (gràcies, Betulina!), però quan calgui també empraré la d' "usamericans", que cada segon que passa m'agrada més. Les de "ianqui" i "gringo" les reservaré per contextos marcadament ofensius. ;-)


----------



## Derekakis

Jo era ciutadà dels Estats Units, ara ho sóc d'Espanya, el certificat d'empadronament que em va donar el registre civil a Barcelona posa que la meva nacionalitat original era 'estatunidenca'. Trobo la paraula lletja, però nord-americà no m'ha mai agradat tampoc, doncs és lo que hi ha!


----------

